# DS #4971: Love Plus + (Japan)



## tempBOT (Jun 23, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6282^^


----------



## emigre (Jun 23, 2010)

May the begging for a translation begin!


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2010)

manakaaaaaaaaaa

i love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 23, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> manakaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> i love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



quiet you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





let the people bitching about AP BEGIN!!


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2010)

meh..
its a japanese game
most likely we will see a patch soon...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 23, 2010)

lol @ elixir

Anyways, I forgot what was supposed to be new in this version, can anyone refresh my memory?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2010)

ok
the best part on this new version is....

-you can convert your old save to new game (require 2 DS)
-you can date your GF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
-when i say DATe, that means you can go a trip with her and stay overnight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-each trip will be unique
-you can choose her swimming suit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-she get sun burn ....


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



close but not that close
hahahahaha
the overnight part in the hotel/motel would be fun


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i won't kill you for that.....
maybe someone's husband would !!!
hahahaha

now... i want love plus 3D!!!
rooting for a love plus 3D + 3DS bundle (in 1 year time)


----------



## Yuan (Jun 23, 2010)

512MB game? I thought DS cart size limit was 256MB.


----------



## Gamer (Jun 23, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> 512MB game? I thought DS cart size limit was 256MB.



Nope, though the only games that (will) use 512MB (4Gbit) are:
Love Plus+ (this one), Tokimeki Memorial Girl's Side 3rd Story, Ninokuni and Hakuouki DS (already released).


----------



## Genowing (Jun 23, 2010)

Up Up Down Down Left Right A B


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 23, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> 512MB game? I thought DS cart size limit was 256MB.


been 512 for a while now.
this isn't the first 512MB game.

although theoretically(if they mess a little with the setup, and do stuff not in the nintendo rulebook) they could easily reach 32GB


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow another 4096Mbit rom. Downloading it right now but a very low download speed.


----------



## N-TG (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh good... Hope this game makes me forget my ex...

I really understand some people leaving real women and marrying those... 
I don't know if It's good or bad that I find that really strange...


----------



## pitman (Jun 23, 2010)

So the guy who married his DS needs to renew his vows with the new game ?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2010)

my download speed is alright ;P
the pack i am downloading is 323.23MB .rar 
its going to take a while



			
				pitman said:
			
		

> So the guy who married his DS needs to renew his vows with the new game ?



you can transfer your .sav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so you don't lose your progress


----------



## N-TG (Jun 23, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> So the guy who married his DS needs to renew his vows with the new game ?



I bet he already has all 3 versions of the games (I think limited editions of each girl)

I wonder were those guys that are downloading it found it? I am searching for 10+ minutes and nothing yet...
Also if somebody can tell if AP is there or not


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2010)

N-TG...
should have AP...
however, i don't think we need to wait very long for the fix
the game also works on scds2


----------



## Ruri (Jun 23, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh.  That'd be much more effective than any AP at discouraging pirates...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't get what this is, who married their DS??? And what the hell... It has a gay name so why does everyone posting seem to want it? Am I slow? Also, cool, big DS roms!


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I don't get what this is, who married their DS??? And what the hell... It has a gay name so why does everyone posting seem to want it? Am I slow? Also, cool, big DS roms!



a japanese guy married to one of the character....

i am lonely and sad (Sad and Desperate)

sigh... its only 67%


----------



## Popin (Jun 23, 2010)

I wonder if the guy who married a character from the first game, will ditch her for someone in this one?


----------



## Range-TE (Jun 23, 2010)

wait, aren't love plus games require players to be able to speak Japanese? cause i thought you were needed to talk to them


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> wait, aren't love plus games require players to be able to speak Japanese? cause i thought you were needed to talk to them



yes... that is on the love plus mode
but all you need to know is basic japanese
you can skip that part
is not really mandatory

another thing is...when you off the game without saving
they character might punish you and that requires you to speak japanese (based on the previous version)


----------



## NDStemp (Jun 23, 2010)

So...if the guy that married the first game and he plays this one. Would that mean he's cheating on his wife?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> So...if the guy that married the first game and he plays this one. Would that mean he's cheating on his wife?



as i said .. you can transfer the sav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so you are not cheating
hahahahahahahaha



Spoiler



for those who can't transfer their save...
it is like starting all over again


----------



## Coconut (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder when they're finised translating the first one.... Then they can start with this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonder if they will be able to translate the Japanese spreaking part...


----------



## badnat (Jun 23, 2010)

I like how "ravupurusu" is made up of variations of what looks almost like the same character.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

GBAtemp.net said:
			
		

> snip


ugh, this sounds like dokidoki majo shinpan


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 23, 2010)

badnat said:
			
		

> I like how "ravupurusu" is made up of variations of what looks almost like the same character.



Actually its "rabupurasu" but its ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone got video footage of that guy who married his DS? id like to see that


----------



## xshinox (Jun 23, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> May the begging for a translation begin!


the first one didn't even get complete translated. what makes this sequel possible for a complete translation if the first one didn't get completed?


----------



## Darkrai348 (Jun 23, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> badnat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's either
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=26mWFu...amp;feature=fvw
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=2D30hm...feature=related


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 23, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> badnat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go mate: 


I just typed 'guy marries' in my URL bar and the suggested terms already were 'guy marries game character' and similar. I lol'd. Seems like he's become pretty popular.

Also, to anyone reading this post: DO NOT quote things with a video in it, or at least snip the video.

EDIT: Dammit, Darkrai348 beat me to the punch


----------



## Rayder (Jun 23, 2010)

Man!  How big of a loser would you have to be to marry a video game character?

You know, I must be nuts or something because I just don't see why anyone would even care about this so-called game.    I mean.....oh just forget it.  Saying anything further would just be flame bait, I imagine.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 23, 2010)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus also Inazuma Eleven 3 bomber and spark both are 512MB cant wait to play this game next week july 1st


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 23, 2010)

@Overlord Nadrian
arigatou gozaimasu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so when is the translation commin?


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 23, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> the game also works on scds2


Same on ezvi fw v101.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 23, 2010)

grah! 512 MB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 need to clear some space out of my SD.

lets see if this game lets me get manaka with out freezing the game multiple times like the first game


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 23, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea..I feel you man..


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 23, 2010)

What is this game...? Seems famous


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 23, 2010)

why doesn't konami bring these type of games to the u.s I would buy them instantly, anyway does this game at least have english on it like yugioh??


----------



## xshinox (Jun 24, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> What is this game...? Seems famous
> it's a dating sim. can't get a girlfriend in real life? here is your chance to get one in a videogame!
> 
> 
> QUOTE(corr0126 @ Jun 23 2010, 03:48 PM) why doesn't konami bring these type of games to the u.s I would buy them instantly, anyway does this game at least have english on it like yugioh??


no english whatsoever.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 24, 2010)

game is 387 MB so no worries about space and size on your SD.

im still confused as ever in this game XD


----------



## xshinox (Jun 24, 2010)

what's there to be confused about? you saying you don't know how to read japanese?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 24, 2010)

for those who have 2 DS
you can transfer your save as mentioned earlier on

just make sure you use the connection feature on the game
for love plus you need to select SEND DATA
for love plus + you need to choose INHERIT DATA

hoooooray
my manaka came from ak2i  (love plus) to my scds2 (love plus +)

EDIT: no divorce needed


----------



## basher11 (Jun 24, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> what's there to be confused about? you saying you don't know how to read japanese?



uhh... yeah, i don't.

im just stuck on the naming part where they had something like H(japanese text)N


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 24, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hoooooooray
manaka and i we are going to a TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!
first day of being together then she is asking me to a trip!!!

dan
she is wearing a sexy nightwear..kimono.....

just simply click any characters and choose the bottom right thingy to confirm


----------



## basher11 (Jun 24, 2010)

looks like you're doing just fine elixer.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i gotta start over. hopefully, manaka doesn't bitch at me again and freeze the game >

it seems that i can't get her yet.... stupid beginning either gave me rinko or nene.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 24, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> looks like you're doing just fine elixer..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it doesn't matter on that
because is your overall charactr/attributes/things you do that determine thats


----------



## NDStemp (Jun 24, 2010)

Elixir is really an expert on this game isn't he?
Oh I wonder ~


----------



## khan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Not working on my card, white screens

Is there an AP patch?


----------



## basher11 (Jun 24, 2010)

khan2 said:
			
		

> Not working on my card, white screens
> 
> Is there an AP patch?



theres no AP on it


----------



## retrogamefan (Jun 24, 2010)

Fixed and now working on DSTT


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Jun 24, 2010)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I double this Inazuma Eleven quote.


----------



## djehuty (Jun 24, 2010)

On the R4, can't get past the white screen on start.
Even with YSmenu, I get error code 4.


----------



## monkey_boy4 (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D30hmYjIm4...feature=related


----------



## evilhomura89 (Jun 24, 2010)

does elixir knows japanese?


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 24, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> khan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game makes reads under 0x8000, it's not for fun.
There is AP. Some event doesn't happen.


----------



## kimyom (Jun 24, 2010)

*MOVED TO*
http://gbatemp.net/t236859-ds-4971-love-pl...t&p=2937328


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 24, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Elixir is really an expert on this game isn't he?
> Oh I wonder ~



comparing myself to many others
i am just a n00b
hahahahahhahahahahaa

what to do... lonely here


----------



## djehuty (Jun 24, 2010)

Patch worked fine, but I'm going to wait to play until I can actually transfer my Nene data over.
Thanks for the patch kimyom/Rudolph.


----------



## retrogamefan (Jun 24, 2010)

djehuty said:
			
		

> Patch worked fine, but I'm going to wait to play until I can actually transfer my Nene data over.
> Thanks for the patch kimyom/Rudolph.


If you have a look at the prevoius page, you will see that I mentioned that it has been fixed for DSTT before the patch was added here so you can play with a clean rom. Download the latest extinfo, infolib and savlib files in the DSTT forum


----------



## kimyom (Jun 24, 2010)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Love Plus +" on your DSTT and R4*

*For DSTT User:*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

*Note: *If you want to transfer old data of Love Plus to new Love Plus+ with two DSs, 
you may want to use *this Patch.rar * file. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe.

3. Copy the attached two files, infolib.dat and extinfo.dat, to the TTMENU folder of your DSTT.

Note: You may want to use *DSTT Kernel v1.17a13 rev07* for implemeting the latest extinfo.bat file.  


*For R4 User:*

Use YSMENU with the same manner of the above instruction as like DSTT. Thus, use R4 YSMENU.


Note: 
This path is not only for "Love Plus +". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.



*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## khan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Is there any way at all to get it without having to use the above menu firmware? I have a completely different card, and the game still has the white screens after patching


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2010)

khan2 said:
			
		

> Is there any way at all to get it without having to use the above menu firmware? I have a completely different card, and the game still has the white screens after patching



well DSTT doesnt need patching now

and you dont state what car du have so you dont really help yourself do u?


----------



## regnad (Jun 24, 2010)

Was there ever an English patch for the original release of this?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 24, 2010)

it seems like the japanese forum came out with a new patch
that allows you to inherit your previous sav



			
				evilhomura89 said:
			
		

> does elixir knows japanese?


???????????
thats my answer for you


----------



## Suiseiseki (Jun 24, 2010)

elixirdream - a patch to save transfer without the need for 2 ds?

I wonder where that forum is.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 24, 2010)

Suiseiseki said:
			
		

> elixirdream - a patch to save transfer without the need for 2 ds?
> 
> I wonder where that forum is.



i am not sure is that true or not....
its on 2ch


----------



## CortalRage (Jun 24, 2010)

Ahh time to pop out rosetta stone


----------



## Suiseiseki (Jun 24, 2010)

elixirdream - Well, I'm checking 2ch though I don't really know which thread to follow there.


----------



## BaTa (Jun 24, 2010)

Seems that time flies in LovePlus mode, not sure if it's an acekard+akaio only problem but meh.
You can't really talk cause the menu keeps refreshing because the days flash by in seconds, also when you're in real time mode you'll lose a lot of affinity because you're neglecting your gf.
Time also flies in skip mode, but because time's supposed to pass by quickly in skip mode, it won't have any long term negative effects, thus it won't worsen your relationship.
Also, what's with the konami cameos in the puzzeldama mini game? :0


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jun 24, 2010)

If someone wants to see how it's like, I've recorded a bit of the beginning:


I guess that's as far as I can go... I don't even know what that "handle name" in the beginning is supposed to be >.<
A bit of a disadvantage if you can't read most kanji...

EDIT: @BaTa: Ah, thanks.


----------



## BaTa (Jun 24, 2010)

The handlename part is for your profile card, you can choose to either display your handle or the name you inputted.

It's not like people use the term 'handle' a lot anymore these days, but it's something like a nick or screen name.


----------



## DenkouNova (Jun 24, 2010)

Won't boot on my EZ Flash V or EZ Flash V Plus...

But that aside, according to this, the game might have other... surprising anti-piracy features:
http://jin115.com/archives/51683332.html
"I turned the game off correctly but she was still mad at me for not saving"
"I played the original Love Plus dozens of times and I can't get any girl to like me, I can barely trigger any events"
"she gave me her email but ignored me after that"

anyone's confirmed this? It doesn't say anything about transferred girlfriends, though. Could be a troll too I guess.




			
				regnad said:
			
		

> Was there ever an English patch for the original release of this?


I worked on the translation a bit and I can't see an end for that project soon.
http://tlwiki.tsukuru.info/index.php?title...e_Plusialogue
From what I can see it's about 20~25% done... maybe, a lot of text files are 100% translated but there are a lot of files that were originally empty or tiny in there (3 or 4 lines), and most of the rest is bigger text files in which sometimes several events are mixed together so it's sometimes hard to understand what's going on regardless of Japanese skill. :\

I figure translators are gonna be less motivated now that they're translating an outdated version, too.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 25, 2010)

BaTa said:
			
		

> The handlename part is for your profile card, you can choose to either display your handle or the name you inputted.
> 
> It's not like people use the term 'handle' a lot anymore these days, but it's something like a nick or screen name.



really? i put AAA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just guessed...


----------



## Suiseiseki (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't really start until I transfer.

I wonder if the transfer patch is now available.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 25, 2010)

DenkouNova said:
			
		

> Won't boot on my EZ Flash V or EZ Flash V Plus...
> 
> But that aside, according to this, the game might have other... surprising anti-piracy features:
> http://jin115.com/archives/51683332.html
> ...


lots of people who downloaded it have the same issue
the ultimate ap


----------



## daniel709 (Jun 25, 2010)

yup me too i cant seem to trigger any event or get anybody? i'm using EDGE btw with the latest 1.11 Firmware?This must be an ultimate AP! GOOD WORK KONAMI


----------



## N-TG (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep guys we have to do with an AP!!

Virtual girlfriend par excellence Love Plus+ has been released, and pirates have been dismayed to find their virtual girlfriends dump them if they have the gall to pirate the game.

According to the pirate haunts of 2ch, a variety of countermeasures are in place to ensure pirates get no love from Nene and company should they have the temerity to try to date them without paying up:
“I was dating her normally, but when I next restarted she was pissed at me!
I can’t get her to like me, and she’s always annoyed at me… it’s the ultimate anti-piracy measure!”
“I tried the friend part of Love Plus+ again to get some scenes I missed – you’re right, she wouldn’t let us become lovers!”
“After 100 days she still won’t let me become her boyfriend.
She completely ignores me and won’t send me any mail. The events aren’t happening either – brutal.”

Legitimate users are delighted by the trick, and even pirates seem amused at their plight.
One wag on 2ch remarks on the ironic realism of the protection:
“You try to get a girl for free and she hates you.
You pay for her and she’ll play with you.
This is just too realistic.”

Taken from Sankakucomplex.

Simply the game is destroyed for anybody to play except the ones that they have the money to buy it...
(God damn it though... Real girls dump me and this one won't be with me if I don't get the real game... Somebody up there must be angry... I hate you Tetris God & Haruhi)


----------



## Lynxss (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't know if it's AP or just error on my side (faulty ROM or screwed SD) , but i can't even boot that gamexD. It freezes on "Licensed by Nintendo" screen. Using  DSLite -> AK2.1 -> Akaio 1.7, have anyone with same config encountered this one??


----------



## czekers (Jul 5, 2010)

If I'd only know Japanese.

Game looks cool, but without knowing what they are talking to you, gameplay is meaningless.


----------



## naast (Jul 8, 2010)

So, has the AP been taken care of? Or is it playable with a SCDS One?


----------



## Ouistiti (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everybody

I have a DSTT linker (with a DS Lite) and I followed the solution given by Rudolph (with the patch) but I still have white screens when I try to launch the game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please someone ! Help a poor Ouistiti-boy


----------



## lolzed (Sep 1, 2010)

Ouistiti said:
			
		

> Hi everybody
> 
> I have a DSTT linker (with a DS Lite) and I followed the solution given by Rudolph (with the patch) but I still have white screens when I try to launch the game
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t218024-updated-ysmenu-...dat-infolib-dat


----------



## Ouistiti (Sep 1, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Ouistiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oups, sorry, as you can see, I am a newbie here...

Moshiwake Arimasen


----------



## lolzed (Sep 1, 2010)

Ouistiti said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's fine


----------



## kuro medoshichi (Apr 1, 2015)

wheres the translation?


----------

